# motor ins expires at w/end will i still be covered?



## badbrian (21 Mar 2008)

My motor insurance expires tomorrow. In preparation for this I recently got a renewal quote from the AA and asked my current broker to see if this could be matched. He was to get back to me this week but didn't. I went to ring the AA today to arrange the cover but they are not answering. I rang my broker - his phone is not answering. I rang my current insurance providers - surprise surprise not answering. 
So will I be covered for Sunday and Monday from my current provider (and I don't intend to stay with them)?
Appreciate any replies
Brian


----------



## Guest120 (21 Mar 2008)

Simple answer is no you won't be covered.


----------



## mercman (21 Mar 2008)

Simple answer - NO. Motor Insurance expires at the time and date mentioned on the Policy and there are 'NO Days of Grace', as in Home Insurance, where cover is maintained for a few days after the Policy expires.

I suggest you park the car somewhere safe, as if it gets nicked you will not be insured and wait until Tuesday to deal with the matter. Murphy's law is that something will happen the day you have no Insurance.


----------



## badbrian (21 Mar 2008)

ok Thanks. Car is not worth much - so the prospect of it being stolen wasn't the issue - the missus is full term and I need to be able to get her to the hospital. 

Second, related question.
If I am named on her policy but have no insurance of my own I presume I am covered (not sure if this is the case though) to drive her car?

Might move us to my folks for the weekend otherwise.


----------



## Jack The Lad (21 Mar 2008)

*Possible solution?*

If you really need to use your car you could try something like Quinndirect and pay right now online. Maybe the quote might be a little higher, maybe it might be fantastic, but it's better than a trip to court and maybe a five figure bill for damages and a new car.


----------



## mathepac (21 Mar 2008)

badbrian said:


> ...
> Second, related question.
> If I am named on her policy but have no insurance of my own I presume I am covered (not sure if this is the case though) to drive her car?...


If you are a named driver on her policy, then effectively you are covered under two different policies on two different cars. Your own policy or lack of current insurance on your own car is irrelevant if you are driving her car, as you are covered by her policy.

I hope everything goes OK for your family at the week-end - drive carefully!


----------



## badbrian (21 Mar 2008)

ok good news. insured on the missus' car so all good. Thanks for the replies though - I would have thought I had a couple of days grace on my policy (and driven my car).


----------



## becky (21 Mar 2008)

My insurance expired on the 15th March and I renewed with another company.  On the Tues 18th I got a call from insurance crowd to tell me my policy was still valid for another 11 days.


----------



## mercman (21 Mar 2008)

becky, I find that hard to believe, not fropm your part but from the Insurance Company. One of the first rules of Insurance one learns, is that there are no 'Days of Grace' when it comes to Motor Insurance.


----------



## jb04 (21 Mar 2008)

There is normally no days of grace but your broker will not have returned your renewal documents to your insurance company. For this reason your cover has not lapsed. I suggenst that you sent them a fax / email confirming renewal.


----------



## becky (21 Mar 2008)

Ya was surprised myself not to get a begging letter/call from quinndireact before it expired. My previous insurance co. sent me a letter saying they'd knock €50 off my quote if I came back to them - they didn't tell my off what though.

I did ask quinn if they could better the quote first and got a flat no. I had to hang up as I was in work and when I got home I had a letter from them saying my policy was renewed and to send them in the money.

I rang the next day to cancel it and they said "that will be €50", I went "no it won't cos I'm not paying that". I asked for it to be cancelled wef from the end of the prev policy and all was fine.

BTW I got another policy €100 cheaper then from quinndirect and for anyone interested it was a site called itsforwomen can't remember if its .ie or .com.


----------



## shesells (24 Mar 2008)

Reminds me of when I purposely left Axa last year - would have paid more to go with anyone else but in the end got fully comp for less than I was paying Axa for 3rd party F&T - got a letter from AXA a week after my policy expired to say they were concerned that I had forgotten to renew but my policy was still active!

I rang them and told them in no uncertain terms that I had not forgotten to renew but that I would not be giving them any repeat business, no nay never again!

For the first time in months they got the message!


----------

